# Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet for 2019 flyer



## Foxclassics (Mar 25, 2019)

Here's the flyer for 2019




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 29, 2019)

Foxclassics said:


> Here's the flyer for 2019View attachment 970314
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Do to inclement weather Saturday the Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet will be Sunday 31 March. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## b 17 fan (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for the update Tim


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes thank you


----------



## John Gailey (May 22, 2019)

HEY!!!!
May 25th is this Saturday.  Start packing your vehicle with bicycle stuff and go to Fairborn.  Let's see the Ohio people come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Foxclassics (May 22, 2019)

Awesome John! Got my trailer packed and ready to go!







Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kato (May 22, 2019)

Hoping to make the swap Saturday..........if I do I'll have these 2 with me.
1940 Packard and 1936 Columbia Superb camelback


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 22, 2019)

cool will be there


----------



## TheFizzer (May 22, 2019)

Foxclassics said:


> Awesome John! Got my trailer packed and ready to go!View attachment 1002319View attachment 1002320View attachment 1002321
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



How much you asking on the Monark at the swap?


----------



## Foxclassics (May 22, 2019)

TheFizzer said:


> How much you asking on the Monark at the swap?



I haven't decided yet and if I take it. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (May 24, 2019)

Get this to the top!  We have a swap tomorrow in Ohio


----------

